# New to model trains



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi All,

My name is Will. I would like to get started in this hobby. My dad set up a train for me back in the seventies when I was a little boy. I believe the layout was some type of prefabricated board from Life Like Trains. I really enjoyed that train set and layout. I would like to try my hand at building a layout and managing multiple trains. I have room for 4'X8' table in the basement. My dream is to model a portion of my old neighborhood in Brooklyn, NY featuring the the "J" line on the elevated track.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Will, 

That would be a neat project. Anytime you elevate track, things can get interesting. You could ride on an L and take pictures of how it's constructed. This is an elevated train in Hawaii...










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Will,

Welcome. Fun plans on your end. Lots to consider, though ... choice of scale, DC or DCC setup, number of trains running at one time, etc. But there's excitement in planning all of that.

Given your urban theme, and 4x8 limitation, I'd suggest HO or N for initial research ... availability of locos, cars, trestles, scenery, etc. You might want to order a hard-copy catalog from Walthers ... flipping through it is a great "let's see what's available" resource.

You'll need to think about track plans / layout with your initial planning. Several guys here on the forum enjoy using the AnyRail software ... you can download a simple starter-version for free.

Goog luck!

TJ


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> That would be a neat project. Anytime you elevate track, things can get interesting. You could ride on an L and take pictures of how it's constructed. This is an elevated train in Hawaii...
> 
> ...


Wow!! That's a train in Hawaii?? My wife lived in Hawaii until she was five, but I never got a sense that a elevated train like that would be in Hawaii. This picture is similar to stretch of track on the J line in Brooklyn near the Myrtle Ave station. Thanks for the photo


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Welcome. Fun plans on your end. Lots to consider, though ... choice of scale, DC or DCC setup, number of trains running at one time, etc. But there's excitement in planning all of that.
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ. I am so excited about doing this I really don't know where I want to start. I am just glad that I have access to the space that I have. I definitely know that I want to do HO scale. I already have the 2010 Walther's HO Reference book. I did not know there was so much to the hobby. One thing is certain and that is one is bound to increase their knowledge of American rail road history just from researching layouts and trains.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Will,

You might also want to check out the NMRA (Nat'l Model RR Assoc) published standards and guidelines ... often very helpful when thinking about required track clearances, switch layouts, etc.:

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html

TJ


----------

